# Mirror



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

Is it OK to place a mirror near your fish tank so your fish can flare? Some of my friends do that and told me, I should do the same for 10 minutes.:fish:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

My understanding is that it is good to do this for your fish. I believe it helps alleviate boredom. And it keeps your little fighter on it's toes!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Good in small doses. Constant mirroring is no good, so remove after several minutes.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

My friends told me to put a mirror near his tank everyday for 10 minutes.


----------

